# Coconut Crabs & Land Hermit Crabs: Care, Natural History, New Info



## findi (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi All,
People are often surprised to learn that Land or Terrestrial Hermit Crabs engage in complex social behaviors, are capable of communicating via “chirps” and, with proper care, may live for over 20 years.  I’ve had the pleasure of working with them at home, in zoos and the wild, and have even kept the massive, awe-inspiring Coconut Crab.  Please read on to learn about their care and natural history, and be sure to post your own thoughts and experiences.  Read article here:  http://bitly.com/YJXspa 
Comments and questions appreciated.  As I do not place notices here each time I post a new article on That Reptile Blog, you may wish to check in periodically or subscribe; you can do so here http://bitly.com/JJNk9h.  Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj.

Thanks, Frank
My Bio, with photos of animals I’ve been lucky enough to work with http://bitly.com/LC8Lbp
Face Book http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K (Nov 7, 2012)

I saw a source for B. latro in the states a couple of years ago but the sellers wanted about $1k ea and they were available for on site pick up.  I don't really know how one could keep a creature like that in a private setting?  They are very awesome creatures to say the least.


----------



## findi (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info; prices always way up there.  They are kept in outdoor enclosures within their range, a co-worker saw this on Guam, but indoor/terrarium care harder.  In addition to space requirements, they need to burrow deeply for long periods when molting, and it seems difficult to create the right conditions for a successful molt.  Best,  Frank


----------

